

Our "Dear John" Letter to the State of California - cwan
http://www.savings.com/blog/post/Our-Dear-John-Letter-to-the-State-of-California.html

======
jellicle
Well, good riddance.

> Don't worry, you could keep the futon, VCR player and Charoodles--but our
> 100+ employees and the state income taxes they pay each year would be coming
> along with us.

Laughable. Sure, move the company out of state. And maybe 10 of your employees
will move with you, if that many. And then the second time I ever hear of
savings.com - this being the first - will be when they go out of business.

Taxes are the cost of civilization. Anyone who takes advantage of the things
that taxes buy, but whines about paying for them deserves ridicule and
derision.

~~~
nostromo
Did you read the article? They agree that taxes need to be collected, but the
way CA went about doing it is making businesses like Savings.com hard to
operate in the state.

In effect, it's not their decision to stay or go, it's CA and Amazon's.

They will be required to move all of their employees out of the state to stay
in Amazon (and others') good graces -- one interpretation of that statement is
what you assumed: that they will try and relocate everyone. Another more
plausible interpretation of that is that the jobs will move but the people may
or may not not.

